# Il professore ideale



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

*La spiegazione: «È scritto senza errori. Ed esprime comunque un'idea»*

*Il tema con «vaffa...»? Non è da zero*

*Prof britannico premia con 2/27 il compito in classe di un ragazzo. Fatto di sole due parole: «Fuck off»*


_DAL NOSTRO CORRISPONDENTE 
*LONDRA — *Tema di inglese alla maturità in una scuola del Regno: «Descrivi la stanza dove sei seduto». Svolgimento: «Fuck off». Per chi non conosce le parolacce in spoken english è l’equivalente di «vaffa...» nella lingua di Shakespeare. _
_*L’esaminatore, che è un importante professore britannico*, non ha battuto ciglio, non si è offeso e non ha dato zero al sedicenne. Il voto è stato 2 su 27: uno guadagnato perchè non c’erano errori di ortografia o di sintassi nel tema e il secondo perchè la frase esprime un pensiero compiuto. Il professor Peter Buckroyd ha spiegato nelle sue note al componimento che per guadagnare un punteggio minimo gli studenti debbono dimostrare di saper esporre «qualche semplice sequenza di idee» e saper «mettere alcune parole in ordine». Dunque «vai a fare...» ricade nella categoria valutabile con una certa positività. Il professore ha aggiunto che avrebbe aggiunto un voto in più se il ragazzo avesse concluso la frase con un punto esclamativo «Fuck off!», certamente adatto a un’ingiuria brusca. _
_*La storia è stata raccontata dal Times, che si è scandalizzato*, perchè il GCSE, General Certificate of Secondary Education, è un rito del sistema scolastico britannico, viene affrontato ogni anno da circa 780 mila sedicenni ed è decisivo per le iscrizioni alle più o meno prestigiose università. «Scrivete f*** off nel tema e prenderete il 7,5% del voto massimo. Aggiungete un punto esclamativo e il voto salirà all’11%», ha scritto il giornale con logica aritmetica. _

_*Mr Buckroyd, che è chief examiner,* responsabile anche per la preparazione dei colleghi membri di commissione d’esame, ha tenuto il punto. «Meglio un insulto che lasciare il foglio in bianco come fanno molti nostri ragazzi. Sarebbe stato sbagliato dare zero, perchè quel fuck off ha mostrato una istruzione di base». L’organismo di controllo degli esami AQA (Assessment and Qualifications Alliance) ora dice che è il caso di rivedere le linee guida per la valutazione della maturità. Ma concorda con il professore che il «caso unico di espressione del candidato andava comunque considerato»._



e ci mancava pure ci fossero errori..


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

bhe??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *La spiegazione: «È scritto senza errori. Ed esprime comunque un'idea»*
> 
> *Il tema con «vaffa...»? Non è da zero*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2008)

Circa mille anni fa: 

"se questo è un titolo, svolgete il tema"

"se questo è un tema, mi dia un voto".

Voto: 8


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Io lo avrei buttato nel cesso.

Ma chi credi di prendere in giro????


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io lo avrei buttato nel cesso.
> 
> Ma chi credi di prendere in giro????


fuck off


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io lo avrei buttato nel cesso.
> 
> Ma chi credi di prendere in giro????


chi, cosa, quando?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *La spiegazione: «È scritto senza errori. Ed esprime comunque un'idea»*
> 
> *Il tema con «vaffa...»? Non è da zero*
> 
> ...



Eppure in quel _«Fuck off» _c'e' tanto, forse tutto il disagio delle nuove generazioni


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi, cosa, quando?


Mi sembra una presa in giro questo compito.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure in quel _«Fuck off» _c'e' tanto, forse tutto il disagio delle nuove generazioni


No Marì, c'è il vuoto, ed io non autorizzerei mai il vuoto di espressione.
Scrivimi una poesia, una filastrocca, una canzone, qualsiasi cosa, ma una parolaccia non motivata no. Come docente non accetterei mai una cosa del genere. Ai ragazzi bisogna far capire che l'espressione compiuta è il modo non solo più corretto ma più chiaro per esprimere le proprie opinioni e sensazioni. Fuck Off può colpirmi e poi?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Marì, c'è il vuoto, ed io non autorizzerei mai il vuoto di espressione.
> Scrivimi una poesia, una filastrocca, una canzone, qualsiasi cosa, ma una parolaccia non motivata no. Come docente non accetterei mai una cosa del genere. Ai ragazzi bisogna far capire che l'espressione compiuta è il modo non solo più corretto ma più chiaro per esprimere le proprie opinioni e sensazioni. Fuck Off può colpirmi e poi?


I ragazzi vanno capiti, e' uno dei tanti compiti di un bravo e sensibile insegnante ... la frase *«Fuck off»* e' una reazione del ragazzo, al posto dell'insegnante io gli avrei chiesto: Why? Perche'?

Ridordi L'attimo fuggente?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyVtohtgqE


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eppure in quel _«Fuck off» _c'e' tanto, forse tutto il disagio delle nuove generazioni


Concordo. E mi stupisce Giusy...


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. E mi stupisce Giusy...


a me no..


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me no..


Mi aspetto che la scuola e gli insegnanti evolvano con la società. Dovrebbero aprire la mente, non aiutare a reprimerla...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> I ragazzi vanno capiti, e' uno dei tanti compiti di un bravo e sensibile insegnante ... la frase *«Fuck off»* e' una reazione del ragazzo, al posto dell'insegnante io gli avrei chiesto: Why? Perche'?
> 
> Ridordi L'attimo fuggente?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyyVtohtgqE


Marì, è chiaro che anch'io gli avrei chiesto il perchè, l'avrei ascoltato. Ora non conosco le motivazioni di questa reazione, ma bisogna anche far capire ai giovani che ci sono delle regole, non si può scrivere su un compito TUTTO ciò che ci passa per la testa che sia offensivo. Ripeto, io sono contro la schematizzazione, il compito tradizionale, lo odio, mi piacerebbe molto che i ragazzi riuscissero a liberarsi dall'idea del compito come tema, ma una parolaccia non la accetto se non motivata. E, per come la penso io, difficilmente si può motivare una parolaccia come risposta ad un quesito posto. Ci sono altri problemi, dietro....


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che la scuola e gli insegnanti evolvano con la società. Dovrebbero aprire la mente, non aiutare a reprimerla...


ah ma io te l'appoggio in pieno.
non ci son più le insegnanti di una volta...


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah ma io te l'appoggio in pieno.
> *non ci son più le insegnanti di una volta*...


Se intendi quelle che prendevano a bacchettate e meno male...

Sto iniziando a preoccuparmi, prevedo ulteriori casini nella mia vita da settembre...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, è chiaro che anch'io gli avrei chiesto il perchè, l'avrei ascoltato. Ora non conosco le motivazioni di questa reazione, ma bisogna anche far capire ai giovani che ci sono delle regole, non si può scrivere su un compito TUTTO ciò che ci passa per la testa che sia offensivo. Ripeto, io sono contro la schematizzazione, il compito tradizionale, lo odio, mi piacerebbe molto che i ragazzi riuscissero a liberarsi dall'idea del compito come tema, ma una parolaccia non la accetto se non motivata. E, per come la penso io, difficilmente si può motivare una parolaccia come risposta ad un quesito posto. Ci sono altri problemi, dietro....


Il compito/missione di un buon insegnante e' andare anche "OLTRE" ... anche alla parolaccia se e' il caso.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

Al posto dell'insegnante gli avrei tirato un cazzotto in faccia... mi sembra una risposta di tutto rispetto... esprime il disagio di dover insegnare a una manica di caproni maleducati...braccia rubate all'agricoltura...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il compito/missione di un buon insegnante e' andare anche "OLTRE" ... anche alla parolaccia se e' il caso.


Certo Marì, ma allora non dovrei valutare, in un caso come questo.
E' praticamente impossibile valutare un compito del genere perchè non si capisce cosa avrebbe voluto dire il ragazzo con quel fuck off. Voi come lo motivate?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi aspetto che la scuola e gli insegnanti evolvano con la società. Dovrebbero aprire la mente, non aiutare a reprimerla...


Fuck Off... non esprime disagio... solo maleducazione... il Fuck Off ci potrebbe anche stare all'interno di un tema... ma va giustificato... lui non l'ha fatto 2 mi sembra un buon voto


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo Marì, ma allora non dovrei valutare, in un caso come questo.
> E' praticamente impossibile valutare un compito del genere perchè non si capisce cosa avrebbe voluto dire il ragazzo con quel fuck off. Voi come lo motivate?



Concordo... avrebbe dovuto contestualizzare... non facciamo i ribelli senza causa...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah ma io te l'appoggio in pieno.
> non ci son più le insegnanti di una volta...


Anche oggi ci sono buoni insegnanti, il problema e' che si sentono demotivati ... lo Stato italiano e' il peggiore pagatore


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo Marì, ma allora non dovrei valutare, in un caso come questo.
> E' praticamente impossibile valutare un compito del genere perchè non si capisce cosa avrebbe voluto dire il ragazzo con quel fuck off. Voi come lo motivate?


 
Come comunicano fra loro i ragazzi? Cosa e come scrivono negli sms? O via mail? La scuola dovrebbe stare al passo dei tempi. Secondo me. 
Ha ragione Marì, gli insegnanti dovrebbero andare "oltre".


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

OK! 


Avete ragione voi!


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come comunicano fra loro i ragazzi? Cosa e come scrivono negli sms? O via mail? La scuola dovrebbe stare al passo dei tempi. Secondo me.
> Ha ragione Marì, gli insegnanti dovrebbero andare "oltre".


Credi che non lo sappiamo?
Guarda che noi passiamo intere giornate con i ragazzi.
A parte ciò, tu cosa avresti capito leggendo quel fuck off? Scritto così, sul foglio bianco? A parte avere l'idea (e non ci vuole molto) che si tratti di una reazione a qualcosa di non ben definito (da chiedere), come lo avresti valutato? Attenta, non ti sto chiedendo un voto, ma una valutazione.


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come comunicano fra loro i ragazzi? Cosa e come scrivono negli sms? O via mail? La scuola dovrebbe stare al passo dei tempi. Secondo me.
> Ha ragione Marì, gli insegnanti dovrebbero andare "oltre".


e se si adeguassero i ragazzi a stare al passo con il mondo?
chiaro che tra loro comunicheranno mandandosi a cagare, ma il  rispetto  non è mica un optional


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Credi che non lo sappiamo?
> Guarda che noi passiamo intere giornate con i ragazzi.
> A parte ciò, tu cosa avresti capito leggendo quel fuck off? Scritto così, sul foglio bianco? A parte avere l'idea (e non ci vuole molto) che si tratti di una reazione a qualcosa di non ben definito (da chiedere), come lo avresti valutato? Attenta, non ti sto chiedendo un voto, ma una valutazione.


Giusy io non sono un'insegnante ma secondo me l'insegnamento è ancora legato a vecchi schemi. Non stimola più la scuola, e questo è molto triste.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *e se si adeguassero i ragazzi a stare al passo con il mondo?*
> chiaro che tra loro comunicheranno mandandosi a cagare, ma il rispetto non è mica un optional


Quale mondo? Il mio? Il tuo? Quello di Berluska o quello delle botteghe equo solidali?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

La comprensione va più che bene. Ma i ragazzi hanno bisogno di regole. Hanno bisogno di sapere che non tutto può essere loro concesso, solo perchè hanno una reazione che non riescono a controllare, un capriccio, la semplice voglia di mettersi in mostra e richiamare l'attenzione degli adulti. Il nostro lavoro deve essere più sotterraneo: ti garantisco che un insegnante sensibile non ha bisogno del fuck off sul compito per capire se un alunno non sta bene. Que fuck off va spiegato come qualcosa che non si può fare, perchè nasconde non solo un disagio ma anche una mancanza di rispetto. Se a scuola tutto fosse concesso in nome di una comprensione troppo tollerante ci sarebbero solo ragazzi senza regole, per loro indispensabili.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy io non sono un'insegnante ma secondo me l'insegnamento è ancora legato a vecchi schemi. Non stimola più la scuola, e questo è molto triste.


Permettimi di dissentire. La scuola è molto stimolante, purchè si abbia la fortuna di avere docenti pieni di stimoli e idee. Del resto, la scuola non è un'entità astratta ma è fatta da uomini e donne.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La comprensione va più che bene. *Ma i ragazzi hanno bisogno di regole. Hanno bisogno di sapere che non tutto può essere loro concesso*, solo perchè hanno una reazione che non riescono a controllare, un capriccio, la semplice voglia di mettersi in mostra e richiamare l'attenzione degli adulti. Il nostro lavoro deve essere più sotterraneo: ti garantisco che un insegnante sensibile non ha bisogno del fuck off sul compito per capire se un alunno non sta bene. Que fuck off va spiegato come qualcosa che non si può fare, perchè nasconde non solo un disagio ma anche una mancanza di rispetto. Se a scuola tutto fosse concesso in nome di una comprensione troppo tollerante ci sarebbero solo ragazzi senza regole, per loro indispensabili.


Quali regole? E soprattutto cosa deve essere concesso e cosa no?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quali regole? E soprattutto cosa deve essere concesso e cosa no?


Anche rispettare una consegna è una regola da rispettare.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche rispettare una consegna è una regola da rispettare.


Cos'è una consegna?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cos'è una consegna?


E' la traccia di un compito, di un esercizio.
Se il ragazzo non impara a rispondere in maniera pertinente, quindi a rispettare una consegna, come puoi pretendere che poi impari a rispettare i turni di parola, a rispettare le opinioni dei compagni, a rispettare le regole scolastiche?


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' la traccia di un compito, di un esercizio.
> Se il ragazzo non impara a rispondere in maniera pertinente, quindi a rispettare una consegna, come puoi pretendere che poi impari a rispettare i turni di parola, a rispettare le opinioni dei compagni, a rispettare le regole scolastiche?


Mi sono sempre piaciuti i cani sciolti...


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre piaciuti i cani sciolti...


Piacciono anche a me, MK. I ragazzi "difficili" sono quelli con cui lavoro meglio, perchè mi stimolano. Ma alla fine, se riesci a dar loro delle indicazioni precise, ti ringraziano. Ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Piacciono anche a me, MK. I ragazzi "difficili" sono quelli con cui lavoro meglio, perchè mi stimolano. Ma alla fine, se riesci a dar loro delle indicazioni precise, ti ringraziano. Ne hanno bisogno.


I know... però mi piace che rimangano sciolti, consapevoli ma sciolti.


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I know... però mi piace che rimangano sciolti, consapevoli ma sciolti.


Questo è un altro discorso, MK. Tu parli di libertà di pensiero. La scuola fornisce gli strumenti per raggiungere questa libertà, non imbriglia, nè indirizza.


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, MK. Tu parli di libertà di pensiero. La scuola fornisce gli strumenti per raggiungere questa libertà, non imbriglia, nè indirizza.


Mah...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo Marì, ma allora non dovrei valutare, in un caso come questo.
> E' praticamente impossibile valutare un compito del genere perchè non si capisce cosa avrebbe voluto dire il ragazzo con quel fuck off. Voi come lo motivate?


beh, se a 16 anni mi danno un tema che pare della 2 elementare un vaffa ha il suo perchè  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi che sei ad un esame e ti tocca scrivere che la stanza ha la porta, le finestre, la lavagna e i banchi lo scrivi poi esci e pensi che i prof non ci stanno con la testa, ma è altro discorso


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Marì, c'è il vuoto, ed io non autorizzerei mai il vuoto di espressione.
> Scrivimi una poesia, una filastrocca, una canzone, qualsiasi cosa, ma una parolaccia non motivata no. Come docente non accetterei mai una cosa del genere. Ai ragazzi bisogna far capire che l'espressione compiuta è il modo non solo più corretto ma più chiaro per esprimere le proprie opinioni e sensazioni. Fuck Off può colpirmi *e poi?*


poi dovrebbe farti riflettere perchè ha voluto scrivere solo fuck off. molto spesso i professori si dimenticano che dai ragazzi raccolgono esattamente ciò che seminano. alcuni professori sono capaci di catalizzare l'attenzione dei ragazzi ... altri sono così pallosi che bisognerebbe buttarli dalla finestra.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Al posto dell'insegnante gli avrei tirato un cazzotto in faccia... mi sembra una risposta di tutto rispetto... esprime il disagio di dover insegnare a una manica di caproni maleducati...braccia rubate all'agricoltura...


la sfida del bravo insegnante è attrarre l'attenzione di chi non è attratto dal sistema scuola. troppo facile insegnare a chi è uno sgobbone. studierebbe anche da solo


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La comprensione va più che bene. Ma i ragazzi *hanno bisogno di regole.* Hanno bisogno di sapere che non tutto può essere loro concesso, solo perchè hanno una reazione che non riescono a controllare, un capriccio, la semplice voglia di mettersi in mostra e richiamare l'attenzione degli adulti. Il nostro lavoro deve essere più sotterraneo: ti garantisco che un insegnante sensibile non ha bisogno del fuck off sul compito per capire se un alunno non sta bene. Que fuck off va spiegato come qualcosa che non si può fare, perchè nasconde non solo un disagio ma anche una mancanza di rispetto. Se a scuola tutto fosse concesso in nome di una comprensione troppo tollerante ci sarebbero solo ragazzi senza regole, per loro indispensabili.


io aggiungerei che hanno bisogno di esempio


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la sfida del bravo insegnante è attrarre l'attenzione di chi non è attratto dal sistema scuola. troppo facile insegnare a chi è uno sgobbone. studierebbe anche da solo


Gia' cosi' come la sfida dello studente e' apprendere il piu' possibile... visto che fuori il mondo del lavoro e' mille volte peggio... se mandi in chiulo il tuo boss sei licenziato... 
Guarda che detto da una che ha studiato al Liceo Artistico e' tanta roba


----------



## Lettrice (1 Luglio 2008)

A prescindere dal Fuck Off, il tema secondo me era una figata... se proprio voleva essere creativo il ragazzo avrebbe dovuto rispondere "a huge pile of shit"


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la sfida del bravo insegnante è attrarre l'attenzione di chi non è attratto dal sistema scuola. troppo facile insegnare a chi è uno sgobbone. studierebbe anche da solo


Strano ma vero, che di solito non andiamo d'accordo mai. Ma su questo e sul buttare dalla finestra non posso che quotare...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Strano ma vero, che di solito non andiamo d'accordo mai. Ma su questo e sul buttare dalla finestra non posso che quotare...


Non c'è nulla di strano ... magari non andiamo d'accordo su nulla ma scoperemmo divinamente .... e in quel campo saremmo TOTALMENTE d'accordo.
L'importante è non aver preconcetti


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di strano ... magari non andiamo d'accordo su nulla ma *scoperemmo divinamente* .... e in quel campo saremmo TOTALMENTE d'accordo.
> L'importante è non aver preconcetti









































Chissà...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà...


mi è capitata una cosa del genere ... perciò lo so


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> mi è capitata una cosa del genere ... perciò lo so


 
Sì sì lo so pure io, può succedere... Ma alla lunga non può durare.


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì lo so pure io, può succedere... Ma alla lunga non può durare.


Mica ti sto proponendo il matrimonio!


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mica ti sto proponendo il matrimonio!


 





















   a me poi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> a me poi...


vedi che allora bisogna essere pragmatici? scoperemmo infinitamente bene ... poi ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## MK (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vedi che allora bisogna essere pragmatici? scoperemmo infinitamente bene ... poi ognuno per la sua strada


 
Pensi di tentarmi?


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pensi di tentarmi?


no che tentarti?! so già che sarebbe così ... anzi so già che ti piacerebbe!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

*unodinoi*

tomo tomo cacchio cacchio ci prova con tutte


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tomo tomo cacchio cacchio ci prova con tutte


quando e se decido di provarci solitamente ci riesco ... ergo quando ci provo te ne accorgi


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quando e se decido di provarci solitamente ci riesco ... ergo quando ci provo te ne accorgi


allora con me non ci hai mai provato seriamente...


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora con me non ci hai mai provato seriamente...


----------



## brugola (3 Luglio 2008)

da noi si chiama pesca a strascico


----------



## MK (3 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> no che tentarti?! so già che sarebbe così ... anzi so già che ti piacerebbe!


 





















   gli uomini presuntuosi hanno un non so che... ma vai vai...


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> gli uomini presuntuosi hanno un non so che... ma vai vai...








  sto piangendo


----------



## MK (4 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sto piangendo


Me spiass... lacrime di coccodrillo...


----------

